# [Sammelthread] Empfehlenswerte Indie Spiele



## Invisible_XXI (19. August 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

ich möchte diesen Thread gerne nutzen, um empfehlenswerte Indie Spiele in aller Kürze vorzustellen und zu empfehlen. Dabei wäre es sicherlich hilfreich, würden die folgenden Punkte Erwähnung finden:

In welches Genre (-mix) passt das Spiel (am ehesten) 
Was ist das Besondere an dem Spiel 
Wem könnte soetwas gefallen / wem vielleicht nicht 
Link zum Spiel 

Im Folgenden eine alphabetisch sortierte Auflistung der im Thread genannten Spiele inkl. deren User, welche die Empfehlung ausgesprochen haben (was evtl. für Rückfragen interessant sein könnte; und ich will mich ja nicht mit fremden Lorbeeren schmücken). 
Berücksichtig wurden alle Beiträge, die zumindest 1-2 beschreibende Sätze zum Spiel beinhalten. Zudem habe ich versucht ein wenig Ordnung in die unterschiedlichen Beitragsformen (Fließtext, Stichworte, Umbrüche usw.) zu bringen, sodass es hier halbwegs lesbar bleibt. Wer mit einer Änderung seines Texts nicht einverstanden ist, schreibt mir bitte eine PN und wir passen das gemeinsam an.

_Stand: 22.10.2017_


*Axiom Verge - Atlanter-*
Das Spiel ist ein klassisches Metroidvania bzw.  Sidescrolling-Plattformer ala Super Metroid und enstpricht mit seiner  16bit-Grafik auch dem Grafikstil der 2D-Metroidspiele. Das Spiel bietet  wie in Super Metroid viel Backtracking und versteckte Upgrades. Was das  Spiel besonders macht ist eine Glitch- bzw. Hackingwaffe durch die man  die Gegner oder seine Umgebung verändern kann. Ein Spiel für jeden, der  die alten Metroidspiele liebt oder es liebt eine 16bit-Welt zu erkunden.

*
Banished - **Ion




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=k0MP-IWn8OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Im Grunde ist das eine Simulation zum Städte bauen, ähnlich wie SimCity.   Allerdings verbirgt sich dahinter ein regelrechtes Survival Element.   Anfangs verfügt man nur über eine handvoll Einwohner und muss dafür   sorgen, dass diese überleben. Dazu produziert man Nahrung, bestellt   Felder und sorgt z. B. für genügend Brennholz für den Winter.
Ich kann hier wirklich das Testvideo von den Jungs von Gamestar empfehlen, denn besser könnte ich es nicht umschreiben:

*
Bastion - miscter* 
Wenn schon Transistor erwähnt wurde, darf natürlich Bastion nicht fehlen!
Das Gameplay ist gut  und die Atmosphäre herausragend. Das gesamte  Geschehen wird von einem Erzähler kommentiert, der entsprechend der  eigenen Aktionen die Geschichte erzählt. Das habe ich in der Form noch  nie gesehen gehabt.

*
Battle Worlds: Kronos - GeneralGonzo*
-> angelehnt an die bekannte Battle Isle Serie, sehr ähnliches Gameplay (Rundenstrategie)
*

Big Pharma - bofferbrauer*
 Hier muss man ein Pharmaunternehmen steuern. Die Ganze Produktion läuft   automatisisert ab, so dass man kein Personal in der Herstellung   einstellen muss, braucht jedoch Forscher um neue Heilpflanzen zu   entdecken und neue Techniken zu erforschen.Da Eingänge und Ausgänge nur   an Vordefinierten Stellen in den Produktionsgebäuden existieren,   schlängeln sich die Produktionsreihen gerne ziemlich wild durch die   Fabrikhallen. Jede Pflanze hat Wirkungen  und Nebenwirkungen auf   bestimmten Konzentrationsstufen und genau jene muss man dabei immer   treffen, damit sie ihre Wirkung auch entfalten können. Das ganze braucht   Vorausplanung, denn der Platz ist begrenzt und nur richtig gute   Medikamente aus mehreren Wirkstoffen mit möglichst wenig Nebenwirkungen   bringen auch genûgend Einnahmen, um die nötige Forschung zu   unterstützen.


*Broforce -* *Invisible_XXI*
Äußerst chaotisches, herausforderndes und lustiges 2D Retro Koop  Run&Gun mit so ziemlich allen 80er, 90er und 2000er TV und Film  Action-Helden, die ordentlich Nostalgie zu versprühen wissen und für  Abwechslung sorgen. Super für gemeinsame Abende auf der Couch.
Helden werden nacheinander freigeschalten und haben alle ihre individuellen Waffen und Specials.
Je mehr Spieler gemeinsam spielen, umso chaotischer und schwieriger wird es - sofern man sich nicht gut abspricht.*


Brothers - A Tale of two Sons - **Invisible_XXI* 
Genre: 3D Jump&Run / Rätsel Mix
Wenig Story, wenig Gameplay, sehr linear und recht einfach, dafür gibt es eine stimmige Grafik/Welt, tolles Leveldesign, wunderschöne Atmosphäre, einen tollen Soundtrack und trotz der simplen Story sehr viel Gefühl - allerdings hauptsächlich Trauer. 
Spielzeit 3-5h.
Das Besondere ist, dass man mit einem Gamepad zwei Charaktere gleichzeitig spielt - mit jedem Analogstick einen.


*Cuphead - Invisible_XXI
*Run&Gun mit einem Fokus auf Bosskämpfen in einem wunderschönen, sensationell gut eingefangenen Animations- und Grafikstil der 1930er Zeichentrickfilme, der von passendem Sound begleitet wird. Die Schwierigkeit ist trotz der präzisen Steuerung knackig, aber nicht frustrierend - sofern man kein Problem damit hat, in mehreren Anläufen pro Level die Angriffsmuster der Gegner zu lernen.

*
Dead State - bofferbrauer*
Zombie Survival mal anders: Hier muss man eine Gruppe Überlebender   durch eine Zombie Apokalypse führen, so weit, so klar. Die Schule, die   als Basis dient, kann und muss dabei immer weiter ausgebaut werden, um   am Ende ein Gegenmittel gegen die Seuche zu finden. Das sammeln von   ressourcen tritt dabei mit der Zeit immer weniger in den Hintergrund und   man muss mehr die Moral der bunten Truppe im Auge behalten. Die Kämpfe   laufen hier rundenbasiert ab und den Tod eines Kollegen solte man  dabei  tunlichst vermeiden, der eigene Tod ist ein sofortiges Game Over.   Feuerwaffen sollten spärlich eingesetzt werden, sie machen zwar  verdammt  viel schaden, aber auch viel Lärm, was immer wieder neue  Untote  anlocken kann. Neben Zombies muss man sich auch gegen eine Gang  namens  Coyotes wehren. Man auch seine Position als Anführer verlieren,  was man  auch tunlichst vermeiden soll. Alle characktere haben ihre   eigenenVorlieben und Hintergrundgeschichten und sind liebevoll und sehr   detailliert beschrieben. Größter Nachteil des Titels sind die vielen   Bugs und einige Ungereimtheiten am Interface.

*
Divinity: Original Sin - GeneralGonzo*
-> ISO-RPG im Stil von Baldur´s Gate mit  physikalischen Finessen (z.B. kann Eis mittels Feuerzauber geschmolzen  werden oder Wasser in Eis etc.) und feinem Humor

*
Dust: An Elysian Tail - Ion*
Genre: Abenteuer mit RPG Elementen
Das Besondere: Der Art Style, die Grafik an sich, spaßiges und stimmiges  Gameplay. Und das beste: Es kommt von einem einzigen Entwickler!
Zielgruppe: Das Spiel gefällt jedem der auf eine witzige und ehrliche Story steht und mal Lust auf etwas neues hat.


*Factorio - Invisible_XXI*
Komplexes, durchdachtes Logistik-Aufbau-Spiel, in dessen Kern das Automatisieren sämtlicher Arbeitsvorgänge steht. Das Austüfteln automatisierter Vorgänge motiviert, da man sich selbst dadurch Arbeit abnimmt bzw. erleichtert und die selbst gesteckten Ziele (!) dadurch schneller erreicht werden. Herausragend ist, dass allein durch die voranschreitende Technologie immer wieder interessante Möglichkeiten und neue Herausforderungen entstehen, denen man sich widmen kann (aber nicht muss). Genial für alle, die Spaß am Optimieren haben.


*FTL: Faster than Light - Invisible_XXI*
Teilweise frustrierend schwieriger SciFi-Permadeath-Taktiker mit viel   Micromanagement des Schiffs und der Crew sowie einem Aushalten mit oft   sehr knappen Ressourcen. Bis man gelernt hat, worauf es ankommt und   welche Waffen effektiv sind, wird man oft sterben. Ebenso kann im   zufallsbasierten Ablauf schon früh ein übermächtiger Gegner den Run   beenden. Der Zufallsgenerator sorgt aber auch für einen gewissen   Suchtfaktor: Beim nächsten Versuch gibt es vielleicht etwas früher die   starke Waffe oder einen Schutzschild und vielleicht kommen ja auch erst   ein Haufen kleiner Schiffe, die man plündern kann. FTL bietet einem   dabei ständig neue, teils moralisch verzwickte Entscheidungen: Helfe ich   einem Schiff in Not oder teile ich ganz bequem die Beute mit dem   angreifenden Piraten? Helfen heißt, die spärlichen Ressourcen für einen   ungewissen Outcome einsetzen zu müssen... 
Ohne Frustrationstoleranz nicht empfehlenswert!


*Gunpoint **- Invisible_XXI*
Kurzer, sympathischer Puzzle-Jump&Run Mix mit humorvollen Dialogen und einer durchaus netten Story. Die Mischung aus ein wenig Tüftelei, Geschick und Schleichen macht Spaß, weswegen ich mir zum einen wesentlich mehr Missionen und zum anderen - zumindest im späteren Spielverlauf - deutlich komplexere, schwierigere und umfangreichere Missionen gewünscht hätte. Spieldauer ca. 3-4 Stunden.


*Hotline Miami - Invisible_XXI*
Herausforderndes, sehr schnelles Action-/Geschicklichkeitsspiel in 2D Top-Down Retrografik mit extrem coolem Soundtrack, reichlich Gewalt und mysteriöser Story. 
Anfangs wird man häufig sterben und sich mit Trial & Error durch die Level arbeiten. Sobald die Steuerung und Spielmechanik verinnerlicht sind, stirbt man zwar trotzdem öfters mal, pflügt sich aber ebenso häufig durch die Gegnermassen.


*Legend of Grimrock 1+2 - bofferbrauer*
Dungeon Crawler Rollenspiele in Echtzeit, die sich anden Klassikern Eye   of the Beholder und Dungeon Master orientieren. Nicht ganz so schwer   wie diese, dafür sind die Rätsel und secrets aber eine recht harte Nuss   zum knacken. Per Editor kann man sich zudem eigene Dungeons erstellen.   Teil 2 hat zudem auch noch Außenareale zu entdecken, da man hier eine   ganze Insel durchforsten muss, nicht nur ein Verlies.


*Limbo - Invisible_XXI*
Kurzer Rätsel-/Jump&Run-Mix mit gruselig schöner Atmosphäre, stimmiger Soundkulisse und außergewöhnlichem Grafikstil.


*Lords of Xulima - bofferbrauer*
Ein Hommage an Rollenspiele der alten Schule und an den CRPG Addict,   welcher diese in seinem Blog allesamt untersucht und bewertet. Genauso   wie die Spiele, die es anspricht, ist auch dieser Titel recht schwer   nach heutigen Standards, aber nie unfair.


*Magicka - Invisible_XXI*
Fantasy-Zauber-Spiel mit skurilem Humor und im Koop reichlich Chaos auf   dem Bildschirm. Das Zaubersystem ist dabei besonders und einzigartig: 8   Elemente können alleine oder kombiniert entweder gerade vor sich, um   sich herum, auf sich selbst oder flächig vor sich gezaubert werden.   Einfache Zauber sind dabei auch sehr einfach zu erlernen, aber im Eifer   des Gefechts durchaus schwieriger anzuwenden. Man muss sich in das   Zaubersystem einarbeiten, hat dann jedoch unglaublich viele und geniale   Möglichkeiten Zauber zu wirken. So bekommt man wie in keinem anderen   Spiel das Gefühl, tatsächlich zu zaubern.
Ein Beispiel: Ich kombiniere Feuer und Erde und schieße sie gerade von   mir weg: Man schießt einen Feuerball. Nutze ich Feuer alleine und   schieße gerade vor mich, spucke ich sozusagen Flammen. Wende ich Feuer   auf mich selbst an, brenne ich. Nicht zu empfehlen... Gut, dass ich auch   Wasser auf mich selbst anwenden kann, um das Feuer zu löschen    Zu den genannten Basis-Zaubermöglichkeiten, erlernt man im Laufe des   Spiels über Schriftrollen noch mächtigere Spezial-Zaubersprüche, für die   man ganz bestimmte Kombinationen in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge   eingeben muss. Dazu zählen bspw. schneller Rennen, Regen, Gewitter,   Feuerstürme, Wiederbelebung und vieles mehr.
Es macht sehr viel Spaß, die vielen Möglichkeiten des Zaubersystems   auszuloten und das System als solches zu meistern. Ganz besonders   gemeinsam im Koop-Modus, der einerseits recht chaotisch ist,   andererseits aber auch sehr hilfreich sein kann. So kann man sich   gegenseitig heilen, taktieren (einer verlangsamt Gegner mit Eis oder   Felsblockaden (oder vereisten Felsblockaden ) der andere bruzelt Gegner mit Blitzen - oder noch besser Feuerblitzstrahlen 
Es gibt kein Mana, sodass man ununterbrochen zaubern kann!


*NEO Scavanger - Elvis_Cooper*
NEO Scavanger ist ein knallhartes, rundenbasiertes Survival Game mit   nahezu endlosen Optionen.  Die Optik wirkt auf den ersten Blick etwas   abschreckend, aber hinter dem schäbigen Gewand verbirgt sich eine   unglaubliche Spieltiefe. Ihr werdet nack und hilflos in eine   feindseelige Welt geschmissen und müsst irgendwie überleben. Es gibt   alles was man von einem Survival Spiel erwartet: Kampf, Plündern,   Gesundheitssystem, Perks und so weiter. Man stirbt oft in den ersten   Runs, sehr oft. Wer  nichts gegen ein wenig einarbeitung hat und schon   immer mal nur mit einem Tierfell Bekleidet einen Einkaufswagen voller   Menschenfleisch schieben wollte, der kann ruhig mal einen Blick wagen.   Auf Steam gibts auch ne Demoversion. 

*
Niddhogg - miscter*
Wer auf rasante Schwertkampfgefechte mit trippiger Musik und Pixelgrafik steht sollte unbedingt Niddhogg  ausprobieren.


*NOT A HERO - Invisible_XXI*
Schnelles 2D Run&Gun in Retro Pixel Grafik mit äußerst skurrilem,   schwarzem Humor. Sehr abgefahrene und witzige Story, Dialoge, Charaktere   und Soundeffekte. Das Besondere ist definitiv der schwarze Humor. Der   Schwierigkeitsgrad bestimmt sich durch den eigenen Anspruch, sprich wie   gut bzw. mit wie vielen erfüllten Zielen, man die Level lösen möchte.


*Papers Please - **miscter*
Ich sage nur: Glory to Arstotzka!


*Pillars of Eternity - bofferbrauer*
Rollenspiel, welches sich an Baldur's Gate und ähnlichen Rollenspielen   orientiert und eindeutig auch für Fans solcher Rollenspiele sind. Sehr   gut gemacht und auch sehr oft geehrt worden. Gibt es neben der hier   verlinkten Hero dition auch nich einer Champion oder gar Royal Edition,   die mehr Bonusmaterial liefern, aber auch um einiges teurer sind. Dazu   gibt es noch eine zweitilige DLC Kampagne, die das Spiel nochmals   deutlich verlängert.


*Prison Architect - bofferbrauer*
Wie es der name schon sagt: Hier muss man ein Gefängnis aufbauen,   ausbauen und Gewinn draus schlagen. Und tunlichst Revolten vermeiden.


*Reassembly - Invisible_XXI*
Expansiver Weltraum Baller und kreativ-Bastel-Mix in abstrakter 2D Grafik. Aus geometrischen Formen und  einer Palette von Waffen bastelt man sich beliebig große und beliebig geformte Raumschiffe - später ganze Flotten - zusammen, mit denen man selbst gesteckte Ziele, bspw. die Eroberung des Universums oder den Kampf mit feindlichen Agenten bestreitet. Agenten sind die KI-gesteuerten Flotten anderer Spieler, die mitunter sehr fordernde Kämpfe liefern. Das Designen besonders effektiver, hartnäckiger oder effizienter Flotten macht viel Spaß. Besonders im Hinblick darauf, dass sie anderen Spielern das Leben schwer machen können.

*
Richard & Alice - nWo-Wolfpac*
Retro Adventure mit heftiger Story
Seit Jahren schneit es auf der Erde, ein Kampf ums überleben.

*
Shadowrun Returns/Dragonfall/Hong Kong - bofferbrauer*
 Rollenspiele in der Cyberpunk Welt von Shadowrun, dem wohl bekanntestem   Tabletop Cyberpunk Rollenspiel Setting. In Returns untersucht man  dabei  den Tod eines alten Freundes und deckt dabei eine gigantische   Konspiration auf. In Dragonfall ist man in und um Berlin auf der suche   nach dem Drachen Feuerschwinge sowie demjenigen, der eben jenen Drachen   damals abgeschossen hatte. Und in Hongkong legt man sich mit den Yakuza   und den großen Konzernen an. Allgemein gilt Dragonfall als der beste  der  Trilogie, die anderen beiden sind aber keinesfalls schlecht. Bei  der  Steam Version gibt es im Steam Workshop zudem sehr viele weitere  Stories  die man spielen kann, einige davon sogar sehr gute.


*Shovel Knight - **bofferbrauer*
Retro 2D Jump & Run vom feinsten mit sehr detaillierter   Pixelgrafik, welches es durchaus mit einem Mario, Sonic oder Megaman aus   NES/SNES/SMS/Megadrive Zeiten aufnehmen kann. Hinzu kommt ein sehr   guter Soundtrack, welcher von einem NES Soundchip erstellt wurde, sowie   einige magische Fähigkeiten und viele Secrets, um das ganze   aufzulockern. Ein Gamepad ist empfohlen, jedoch nicht zwingend da man   nur 2 buttons braucht.

*
Skyhill - nWo-Wolfpac* 
Genre: Survival Horror mit RPG Elementen
Anfangs nicht leicht aber wenn man den Dreh raus hat, fluppt das.


*SOMA - Porsche2000*
Eindeutig der größte Geheimtipp der letzten Jahre mit Bezug auf echte  Wissenschaft und wie man Storytelling auf höchstem Niveau präsentiert.  Es kocht einem so richtig das Hirn weich über Abgründe menschlicher  Intelligenz, wo es einem so richtig klar wird, was es bedeutet ein  Mensch zu sein und ein Bewusstsein zu haben. Bei SOMA geht es sehr  tiefgründig um psychologische Aspekte über existenzialistische Fragen,  die jeden von uns zum Nachdenken anregen sollten. Dabei kann ich euch  sagen, dass alles überaus professionell und durchdacht in die Welt und  die Story eingebaut wurde, sodass es einem am Ende mit einer völlig  einzigartigen Erfahrung bereichert. Dabei ist die Atmo eine unglaubliche  Wucht! Wunderschön und gleichzeitig beängstigend. Kern der Handlung ist  diese ernstzunehmende Thematik über unser Gehirn und fortschrittliche  Technologie. Aber kein konventioneller Sci-Fi-Hokus-Pokus, denn hier  wollte der kleine schwedische Entwickler bewusst etwas professionelleres  erschaffen, was die 5 Jahre lange Entwicklungszeit rechtfertigt. Im  Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Horrorspielen, ist SOMA keine  Geisterbahn, die uns an vorbestimmten Stellen mit Jumpscares zu Tode  erschrecken will. Stattdessen verlässt sich das Horror-Abenteuer auf  seine meisterhaft unheimliche Atmosphäre, seine liebevoll und ungemein  detailreich gestaltete, glaubwürdige Welt – und eine Story, die  bedeutend mehr Tiefgang bietet als die meisten anderen Spiele. Wer  Horrorspielen skeptisch gegenübersteht, versäumt mit SOMA eines der  narrativ gelungensten Abenteuer aller Zeiten. Insgesamt hat mich seit  Gothic kein Spiel mehr erzählerisch und atmosphärisch so durchweg  begeistert. Ausgenommen natürlich Amnesia. Das ist ganz klar eine Sache  für sich. Auch dort wurde ja die Handlung zum Teil von echten  Professoren geschrieben. Für mich stand schon vorher fest, dass SOMA das  Spiel des Jahres 2015 wird und ich wurde trotz meiner extrem hohen  Erwartungen nicht enttäuscht. Man benötigt allerdings einen halbwegs  leistungsfähigen PC, einen großen Fernseher und einen gut abgedunkelten  Raum, um dieses Abenteuer zu genießen!


*Sunrider - bofferbrauer*
 Eine Mischung aus etwas Visual Novel und sehr viel Rundentaktik, bei   der man mittels eines Raumkreuzers und seinen Mechas (genannt Rider)   versucht, gegen ein ganzes Imperium zu kämpfen. So unmöglich es klingt,   alleine gegen ein Imperium zu kämpfen, so schwer ist der Titel auch,   sogar die Stufe Einfach stellt einen recht schnell auf die Probe. Der   erste Teil, genannt Mask of Arcadius, ist dabei komplett gratis auf   Steam zu bekommen. Daneben gibt es Liberation Day, welches zwar nicht   mehr gratis ist, dafür aber die Story um den Faktor 3 erweitert. Im   Spinoff Sunrider Academy spielt man ein Visual Novel in einer   Parallelwelt wo alle Protagonisten auf die gleiche Schule gehen. Alle 3   zusammen mitsamt dem Soundtrack gibt es billiger als Bundle auf Steam.


*Super Hexagon - Invisible_XXI*
Knallhartes und blitzschnelles Geschicklichkeits-Reaktions-Lernspiel,   bei dem man ein kleines Dreieck nach links oder rechts um ein Hexagon   herum steuert, während von außen geometrische Formen, denen man   ausweichen muss, immer schneller auf das Hexagon zulaufen. Die Abfolge   der Formen ist zufällig aneinandergereiht, jedoch gibt es sich   wiederholende Muster.
Ohne Übung wird ein Versuch trotz der direkten Steuerung selbst auf dem   leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad binnen weniger Sekunden mit dem 'Game   Over' quittiert. Daran gewöhnt man sich schnell. Genügend   Frustrationstoleranz vorausgesetzt, wird man jedoch auch schnell   Fortschritte feststellen können. Diese sind bitter nötig, will man alle 6   Schwierigkeitsgrade für mindestens 60 Sekunden (das ist die   Siegbedingung) überleben.
Der coole Elektro-Soundtrack motiviert, alles dreht sich, pulsiert,   wechselt die Farben... man könnte fast von Super Hexagon hypnotisiert   werden. Habe ich erwähnt, dass es knallhart ist? 

*
Terraria - Ion*
Also wer das noch nicht kennt, der hat wahrhaftig etwas verpasst oder die letzten Jahre auf dem Mond gepennt 
Genre: Abenteuer mit RPG Elementen
Das Besondere: Terraria ist sozusagen der kleine Bruder von Minecraft.  Man sammelt  Ressourcen, baut Häuser oder Burgern, erkundet die Welt und  werdet immer  stärker. Suchtpotenzial!
Zielgruppe: Jeder der Spaß an Minecraft findet.


*The Banner Saga - GeneralGonzo*
Dichte nordische Wikingeratmosphäre, viele verzwickte Situationen und  minütliche Gewissensentscheidungen mit teils harten Konsequenzen, dazu  fordernde Rundenkämpfe und rudimentäres Rollenspiel!
Klasse.
Danach gleich "The Banner Saga 2" spielen.....

*
The Binding Of Isaac: Rebirth - Ion*
Permadeath, keine Spielhilfen und bockschwer [User-Test von Ion] 
Das ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Indie Titel.
Was ist das Besondere an dem Spiel: Die Atmosphäre und der Schwierigkeitsgrad. 


*The Bridge - Invisible_XXI*
Perspektiven-Rätsel im Grafikgewand einer Bleistiftzeichnung. Man   steuert in liebevoll gezeichneten Levels sowohl eine Spielfigur als auch   das Level an sich. Die Rätsel beginnen recht einfach, werden aber   später äußerst schwierig. Von Anfang an muss man um die Ecke denken.
Für jeden geeignet, der sein räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen als auch den Denkapparat im Allgemein fordern möchte.


*The Escapists - bofferbrauer*
Das ganze nun umgekehrt: Anstelle ein Gefängnis aufzubauen, muss man   hier versuchen, aus jenen zu entkommen. Spielt sich in etwa wie ein   klassisches Adventure.


*The Stanley Parable - Invisible_XXI*
Psychologisch interessantes, einzigartiges Spielprinzip, bei dem die  Interaktion mit dem großartigen Sprecher (nur Englisch) im Fokus steht.  Empfohlen für Videospiele-Erfahrene, die mal etwas ganz anderes erleben  möchten. Kurzweilig, humorvoll, philosophisch, anders und die  Selbstreflexion anregend.

*
To the Moon - bofferbrauer*
Sehr gutes Adventure mit einigen Puzzleeinlagen und einer sehr   berührenden Story. Als Traummanger versucht man, einem sterbenden alten   Herrn seinen letzten Wunsch zu erfüllen, wenigstens in seinen Gedanken:   Eine Reise zum Mond. Eines der bestbewerteten Spiele auf Steam mit  über  96% positiver Bewertungen.

*
Transistor - Laggy.NET




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=GTik6sYT_BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Genre: Action, RPG, Taktik
Sollten eigentlich die meisten kennen, aber für mich ist es das  Musterbeispiel eines Indie-Titels. Grandioser Soundtrack, sehr dichte  und vor allem einzigartige Atmosphäre, eine schöne, leicht mysteriöse  Story und spaßiges Gameplay, das Action, RPG und Taktik verbindet.
Die Wertungen im 80er Bereich zeigen zwar, dass das Game nicht unbedingt  jedem sonderlich gefällt, aber wer sich gerne auf eine tolle Atmosphäre  und schönes, kreatives Design einlässt, der wird auf seine Kosten  kommen.
Und spaß hat mir das Gameplay auch gemacht, es ist also wirklich keine  reine "Design-Demo" ohne Gameplay, wie manch anderer Titel. Das Gameplay  hat zwar ne gewisse Tiefe, wenn man das denn nutzen will, aber da es  nur 5-6 Stunden dauert fühlt sich das ganze relativ kurzweilig an.


*UNepic - Elvis_Cooper*
UNepic ist ein 2D Platformer/Metroidvania mit einer gehörigen Prise   Humor. Die Story ist amüsant und die Dialoge sind manchmal einfach zum   schreien, auch gibt es viele Anspielungen und parodierende Elemente. Es   gibt verschiedene Waffen, Rüstungen, Zauber und natürlich Leveln und   Looten. Teilweise ist das Spiel etwas schwieriger, aber nicht   frustrierend. Geeignet für alle die den Retro-Stil mögen und auch gerne   mal in einem SPiel lachen.


*Volgarr the Viking - Elvis_Cooper*
Und nun noch etwas für die Frustresistenten. Volgarr the Viking ist ein   bockschweres 2D-Platformer Spiel in Tradition alter NES/SNES Klassiker.    Es gibt ein Upgrade system wie bei Ghouls & Ghost. In Kisten  findet  ihr Bessere Rüstung und Waffen. Habt ihr eine Rüstung so könnt  Ihr  einmal getroffen werden ohne zu sterben. Das Spiel hat ein paar  Spärlich  gesäte Checkpoints und es Speichert den Levelfortschritt, also  wenn ihr  das 1. Level Komplett geschafft habt könnt ihr beim nächsten  mal auch  im 2. anfangen. Auch die Steuerung orientiert sich an G&G,   Richitungsänderung im Sprung? Nicht in diesem Spiel. Empfohlen für  leute  die eine hohe Frustgrenze haben und denen Super Meat Boy zu  Einfach ist  oder die einfach mal wieder eine Herausforderung suchen.  Gamepad ist  empfohlen 


*Wasteland 2 -** bofferbrauer* 
Nachfolger des Klassikers von 1990, von dem auch die Fallout Reihe   inspiriert ist. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Rollenspiel in einer   nahen, apokalyptischen Zukunft, in der durch Atombomben ganze   Landstriche verwüstet wurden. Mit 4 erstellten Helden plus einigen   Rekrutierbaren macht man sich auf, den Desert Rangers, die für Recht und   Ordnung in dem Landstrich zu sorgen versuchen, als neue Rekruten zu   helfen. Die Gegner gehen dabei von mutierten Pflanzen und Tieren über   Banden bis hin zu Killerrobotern. Wer die alten Fallout Spiele (1,2 und   eventuell Tactics) kennt wird sich hier sofort zurechtfinden. Die hier   verlinkte Digital Deluxe Director's Cut Version bringt neben einem   graphischem und spielerischem Update und dem Original von 1990 zudem   auch Bard's Tale von 1986 mit sich sowie einige Bücher mit der   Hintergrundgeschichte und den gesamten Soundtrack.
*

What Remains of Edith Finch *https://www.gog.com/game/xenonauts*- Invisible_XXI
*Detailreich gestalteter Walking Simulator, der mit großartigen, einfachen Gameplay-Elementen durchsetzt ist und emotional zu berühren weiß. Ca. 2,5h Spielzeit.

*
Worlds of Magic/Planar Conquest - **GeneralGonzo*
 -> quasi Neuauflage des legendären "Master of Magic" aus den 90ern

*
Xenonauts - **bofferbrauer*
 Quasi ein Remake von UFO: Ennemy Unknown von 1995. Ziel des Spieles ist   es eine Alieninvasion zu verhindern. Dazu muss man Basen bauen,   Soldaten ausbilden und ausrüsten, Forschung betreiben, Spezialwaffen   bauen und die Aliens im Kampf besiegen - und dabei immer sein Budget im   Auge behalten sowie die Stimmung der verschiedenen Regionen. Kämpfe   laufen Rundenbasierend auf Maps ab, die etwa ein Dorf darstellen. Diese   taktischen ämpfe sind recht schwer und man sollte sich genau überlegen,   was man tut. Neue Soldaten kann man zwar immer anwerben, jedoch sind   diese sehr schwach und brauchen erst ein paar Missionen, bis sie   effektiv werden. Man sollte sich im Genre schon etwas auskennen und eine   gewisse Frustresistenz haben, denn selbst auch Einfach ist der   Schwierigkeitsgrad genau wie im Original recht hoch. In der Steam   Version wurden so einige Erweiterungen im Workshop erstellt, welche das   ganze noch ein wenig verbessern.  Das Spiel ist ins Jahr 1980   angesiedelt, also mitten in den Kalten Krieg, was das ganze natürlich   auch nicht gerade einfacher macht.


----------



## Laggy.NET (19. August 2016)

Alles tolle Games, aber was bei solchen Games gerne verschwiegen wird ist,  dass z.B. Hotline Miami teilweise bock schwer ist. Gleiches gilt für BroForce. Manche levels muss man schon fast perfekt meistern, um durch zu kommen, weil man nach einem einzigen Treffer stirbt.

Sowas sollte unbedingt erwähnt werden. Wer selten solche Games Spielt und sich denkt "sieht lustig aus, das Spiel ich mal eben am Wochenende so nebenbei durch", der wird sich wundern.
Ist natürlich alles machbar, aber die Games sind halt schon ein extremer Kontrast zu den typischen  Triple-A Titeln. Man sollte sich halt bewusst sein, dass man Levels öfter wiederholen wird und der ein oder andere wird dann gefrustet sein, wenn er mit einer falschen Erwartung an das Game herangeht.

Zum entspannten feierabend-zocken sind die zwei Games definitiv nichts.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. August 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Alles tolle Games, aber was bei solchen Games gerne verschwiegen wird ist,  dass z.B. Hotline Miami teilweise bock schwer ist. Gleiches gilt für BroForce. Manche levels muss man schon fast perfekt meistern, um durch zu kommen, weil man nach einem einzigen Treffer stirbt.



Stimmt! Ich hatte es lediglich nebenbei mit einem "herausfordernd" erwähnt, da ich gerne mal meinen Ehrgeiz mit solchen Spielen füttere. Habs jetzt nochmal deutlicher gemacht. Zwei Punkte zum Relativieren:
1. Sobald man Spielmechanik und Steuerung verinnerlicht hat, läufts ziemlich gut. Bei Hotline Miami rennt man dann teils wie besessen durch die Level und killt die Gegner beinahe schon nebenbei
2. Tode ziehen in beiden Spielen keine dramatischen Konsequenzen nach sich. Bei beiden sind die Level-Abschnitte überschaubar, man hat unbegrenzt viele Versuche und der Respawn erfolgt auf Knopfdruck


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. August 2016)

Was mich bei Broforce "ankotzt", teilweise aber wiederum absurd witzig ist, sind die komplett zerstörbaren Level (ausser Leitern). Wenn man dann Rambo spielt (oder einen seiner Bro´s) kommt es mitunter vor, das man das Level nicht abschließen kann, weil man den Endpunkt nichtmehr erreichen kann. Bei Endgegnern wiederum ist es echt witzig sich nen Gang ans untere Ende des Levels zu schießen/sprengen und warten bis sich der Gegner "in die Hölle" katapuliert 

Aber es ist allemal ein Spaß für Zwischendurch (Ok, ab dem 3/4 und fast alle Nebenmissionen sind doch mehr Arbeit und Frust, als Spaß)


----------



## Ion (19. August 2016)

The Binding Of Isaac: Rebirth - Permadeath, keine Spielhilfen und bockschwer [User-Test von Ion]

Das ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Indie Titel.



> Was ist das Besondere an dem Spiel


Die Atmosphäre und der Schwierigkeitsgrad. 

Da wären dann noch Darkest Dungeon (Ebenfalls Atmo, Perma Death, "Harte Arbeit wird belohnt"-Prinzip) und Punch Club (man zieht einen Boxer hoch, trainieren, schlafen, essen, Kämpfe!).


Mehr zur späteren Stunde.


----------



## Laggy.NET (19. August 2016)

So, dann noch eine Empfehlung von mir. Und zwar Transistor:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTik6sYT_BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Link zum Spiel: Transistor on Steam
Genre: Action, RPG, Taktik

Sollten eigentlich die meisten kennen, aber für mich ist es das Musterbeispiel eines Indie-Titels. Grandioser Soundtrack, sehr dichte und vor allem einzigartige Atmosphäre, eine schöne, leicht mysteriöse Story und spaßiges Gameplay, das Action, RPG und Taktik verbindet.

Die Wertungen im 80er Bereich zeigen zwar, dass das Game nicht unbedingt jedem sonderlich gefällt, aber wer sich gerne auf eine tolle Atmosphäre und schönes, kreatives Design einlässt, der wird auf seine Kosten kommen.
Und spaß hat mir das Gameplay auch gemacht, es ist also wirklich keine reine "Design-Demo" ohne Gameplay, wie manch anderer Titel. Das Gameplay hat zwar ne gewisse Tiefe, wenn man das denn nutzen will, aber da es nur 5-6 Stunden dauert fühlt sich das ganze relativ kurzweilig an.


----------



## Ion (19. August 2016)

Dann fange ich jetzt mal an 

*1. Dust: An Elysian Tail

*


> In welches Genre (-mix) passt das Spiel (am ehesten)


Abenteuer mit RPG Elementen


> Was ist das Besondere an dem Spiel


Der Art Style, die Grafik an sich, spaßiges und stimmiges Gameplay. Und das beste: Es kommt von einem einzigen Entwickler!


> Wem könnte soetwas gefallen / wem vielleicht nicht


Das Spiel gefällt jedem der auf eine witzige und ehrliche Story steht und mal Lust auf etwas neues hat.


> Link zum Spiel


Dust: An Elysian Tail bei Steam
*
2. Terraria*

Also wer das noch nicht kennt, der hat wahrhaftig etwas verpasst oder die letzten Jahre auf dem Mond gepennt 



> In welches Genre (-mix) passt das Spiel (am ehesten)


Abenteuer mit RPG Elementen


> Was ist das Besondere an dem Spiel


Terraria ist sozusagen der kleine Bruder von Minecraft. Man sammelt Ressourcen, baut Häuser oder Burgern, erkundet die Welt und werdet immer stärker. Suchtpotenzial!


> Wem könnte soetwas gefallen / wem vielleicht nicht


Jeder der Spaß an Minecraft findet.


> Link zum Spiel


Terraria on Steam


Weitere folgen, ich werde diesen Beitrag dann editieren.


----------



## turbosnake (19. August 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Alles tolle Games, aber was bei solchen Games gerne verschwiegen wird ist,  dass z.B. Hotline Miami teilweise bock schwer ist.  Manche levels muss man schon fast perfekt meistern, um durch zu kommen, weil man nach einem einzigen Treffer stirbt.


Falsch. Es gibt eine Maske durch die man einmal getroffen werden kann und sofern man nicht Hirnlos durch die Gegend rennt ist HM auch nicht schwer, das trifft nur auf den 2ten Teil zu.



> Sowas sollte unbedingt erwähnt werden. Wer selten solche Games Spielt und sich denkt "sieht lustig aus, das Spiel ich mal eben am Wochenende so nebenbei durch", der wird sich wundern.


Nö, mehr als Geduld braucht man bei HM nicht.



> Zum entspannten feierabend-zocken sind die zwei Games definitiv nichts.


Doch und schwer sind Spiele wie Super Meat Boy oder Olli Olli, da es da auf deine Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit ankommt.



Ion schrieb:


> Dann fange ich jetzt mal an
> 2. Terraria[/B]
> Terraria ist sozusagen der kleine Bruder von Minecraft. Man sammelt Ressourcen, baut Häuser oder Burgern, erkundet die Welt und werdet immer stärker. Suchtpotenzial!


Überbewertet.


----------



## Ion (19. August 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Überbewertet.



...weil? Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, aber Terraria ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel und wurde über die Jahre immer wieder vorbildlich mit Patches etc. versorgt. Ich hab in meinen 170 Spielstunden viel Spaß gehabt.


----------



## Laggy.NET (19. August 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Falsch. Es gibt eine Maske durch die man einmal getroffen werden kann und sofern man nicht Hirnlos durch die Gegend rennt ist HM auch nicht schwer, das trifft nur auf den 2ten Teil zu.



Alter...  Gehts noch?! 

Das nächste mal könntest du versuchen, nicht einfach irgend welche Satzteile aus dem Zitat von mir zu löschen, nur um dir den Satz zurechtzubiegen.
Was den Rest betrifft, Respekt scheint dir wohl völlig fremd zu sein. Ganz zu schweigen von der Fähigkeit, eine Argumentation zu formulieren. Bravo. Aber das kriegen wir bestimmt noch hin... 



Ion schrieb:


> ...weil? Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, aber Terraria ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel und wurde über die Jahre immer wieder vorbildlich mit Patches etc. versorgt. Ich hab in meinen 170 Spielstunden viel Spaß gehabt.



Nein. Falsch. Das Spiel ist Überbewertet! Hat turbosnake doch bereits erklärt.


----------



## turbosnake (19. August 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Das nächste mal könntest du versuchen, nicht einfach irgend welche Satzteile aus dem Zitat von mir zu löschen, nur um dir den Satz zurechtzubiegen.


Ich habe nichts an Satzteilen gelöscht. Ich habe nur den Satz zu Broforce gelöscht, da ich dieses Spiel nie gespielt habe.
Aber scheinbar willst du das ich Aussagen über Spiele treffe die ich nicht gespielt habe.



> Was den Rest betrifft, Respekt scheint dir wohl völlig fremd zu sein. Ganz zu schweigen von der Fähigkeit, eine Argumentation zu formulieren. Bravo. Aber das kriegen wir bestimmt noch hin...


Dir auch oder du hättest erklärt wieso HM so schwer ist.

Ich habe auch nie gesagt das es schlecht ist, sondern nur das es überbewertet ist, was aber auch auf Minecraft, Witcher 3, Uncharted 3, Bioshock Infinite, Life is Strange und andere Spiele zutrifft.
Mich haben weder Minecraft. noch Terraria packen können, andere auch nicht.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. August 2016)

*1. Skyhill*

Survival Horror mit RPG Elementen

Anfangs nicht leicht aber wenn man den Dreh raus hat, fluppt das.

Skyhill

*2.Richard & Alice*

Retro Adventure mit heftiger Story

Seit Jahren schneit es auf der Erde, ein Kampf ums überleben.

Richard & Alice

Weitere folgen sobald ich Lust habe zu posten  

Es gibt echt viele Indie Perlen auf Steam.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. August 2016)

Ich mach mal ein bisschen weiter:

*The Bridge*
Perspektiven-Rätsel im Grafikgewand einer Bleistiftzeichnung. Man steuert in liebevoll gezeichneten Levels sowohl eine Spielfigur als auch das Level an sich. Die Rätsel beginnen recht einfach, werden aber später äußerst schwierig. Von Anfang an muss man um die Ecke denken.
Für jeden geeignet, der sein räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen als auch den Denkapparat im Allgemein fordern möchte.


*NOT A HERO*
Schnelles 2D Run&Gun in Retro Pixel Grafik mit äußerst skurrilem, schwarzem Humor. Sehr abgefahrene und witzige Story, Dialoge, Charaktere und Soundeffekte. Das Besondere ist definitiv der schwarze Humor. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad bestimmt sich durch den eigenen Anspruch, sprich wie gut bzw. mit wie vielen erfüllten Zielen, man die Level lösen möchte.


*FTL: Faster than Light*
Teilweise frustrierend schwieriger SciFi-Permadeath-Taktiker mit viel Micromanagement des Schiffs und der Crew sowie einem Aushalten mit oft sehr knappen Ressourcen. Bis man gelernt hat, worauf es ankommt und welche Waffen effektiv sind, wird man oft sterben. Ebenso kann im zufallsbasierten Ablauf schon früh ein übermächtiger Gegner den Run beenden. Der Zufallsgenerator sorgt aber auch für einen gewissen Suchtfaktor: Beim nächsten Versuch gibt es vielleicht etwas früher die starke Waffe oder einen Schutzschild und vielleicht kommen ja auch erst ein Haufen kleiner Schiffe, die man plündern kann. FTL bietet einem dabei ständig neue, teils moralisch verzwickte Entscheidungen: Helfe ich einem Schiff in Not oder teile ich ganz bequem die Beute mit dem angreifenden Piraten? Helfen heißt, die spärlichen Ressourcen für einen ungewissen Outcome einsetzen zu müssen... 
Ohne Frustrationstoleranz nicht empfehlenswert!


*Magicka*
Fantasy-Zauber-Spiel mit skurilem Humor und im Koop reichlich Chaos auf dem Bildschirm. Das Zaubersystem ist dabei besonders und einzigartig: 8 Elemente können alleine oder kombiniert entweder gerade vor sich, um sich herum, auf sich selbst oder flächig vor sich gezaubert werden. Einfache Zauber sind dabei auch sehr einfach zu erlernen, aber im Eifer des Gefechts durchaus schwieriger anzuwenden. Man muss sich in das Zaubersystem einarbeiten, hat dann jedoch unglaublich viele und geniale Möglichkeiten Zauber zu wirken. So bekommt man wie in keinem anderen Spiel das Gefühl, tatsächlich zu zaubern.
Ein Beispiel: Ich kombiniere Feuer und Erde und schieße sie gerade von mir weg: Man schießt einen Feuerball. Nutze ich Feuer alleine und schieße gerade vor mich, spucke ich sozusagen Flammen. Wende ich Feuer auf mich selbst an, brenne ich. Nicht zu empfehlen... Gut, dass ich auch Wasser auf mich selbst anwenden kann, um das Feuer zu löschen  Zu den genannten Basis-Zaubermöglichkeiten, erlernt man im Laufe des Spiels über Schriftrollen noch mächtigere Spezial-Zaubersprüche, für die man ganz bestimmte Kombinationen in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge eingeben muss. Dazu zählen bspw. schneller Rennen, Regen, Gewitter, Feuerstürme, Wiederbelebung und vieles mehr.
Es macht sehr viel Spaß, die vielen Möglichkeiten des Zaubersystems auszuloten und das System als solches zu meistern. Ganz besonders gemeinsam im Koop-Modus, der einerseits recht chaotisch ist, andererseits aber auch sehr hilfreich sein kann. So kann man sich gegenseitig heilen, taktieren (einer verlangsamt Gegner mit Eis oder Felsblockaden (oder vereisten Felsblockaden ) der andere bruzelt Gegner mit Blitzen - oder noch besser Feuerblitzstrahlen 
Es gibt kein Mana, sodass man ununterbrochen zaubern kann!


*Super Hexagon*
Knallhartes und blitzschnelles Geschicklichkeits-Reaktions-Lernspiel, bei dem man ein kleines Dreieck nach links oder rechts um ein Hexagon herum steuert, während von außen geometrische Formen, denen man ausweichen muss, immer schneller auf das Hexagon zulaufen. Die Abfolge der Formen ist zufällig aneinandergereiht, jedoch gibt es sich wiederholende Muster.
Ohne Übung wird ein Versuch trotz der direkten Steuerung selbst auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad binnen weniger Sekunden mit dem 'Game Over' quittiert. Daran gewöhnt man sich schnell. Genügend Frustrationstoleranz vorausgesetzt, wird man jedoch auch schnell Fortschritte feststellen können. Diese sind bitter nötig, will man alle 6 Schwierigkeitsgrade für mindestens 60 Sekunden (das ist die Siegbedingung) überleben.
Der coole Elektro-Soundtrack motiviert, alles dreht sich, pulsiert, wechselt die Farben... man könnte fast von Super Hexagon hypnotisiert werden. Habe ich erwähnt, dass es knallhart ist?


----------



## Ion (20. August 2016)

*Banished* sollte hier auch unbedingt Erwähnung finden 

Banished bei Steam

Im Grunde ist das eine Simulation zum Städte bauen, ähnlich wie SimCity. Allerdings verbirgt sich dahinter ein regelrechtes Survival Element. Anfangs verfügt man nur über eine handvoll Einwohner und muss dafür sorgen, dass diese überleben. Dazu produziert man Nahrung, bestellt Felder und sorgt z. B. für genügend Brennholz für den Winter.

Ich kann hier wirklich das Testvideo von den Jungs von Gamestar empfehlen, denn besser könnte ich es nicht umschreiben:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0MP-IWn8OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (20. August 2016)

So nun möchte auch ich mal ein paar, vielleicht übersehene, Perlen in den Ring werfen.

NEO Scavanger

NEO Scavanger ist ein knallhartes, rundenbasiertes Survival Game mit nahezu endlosen Optionen.  Die Optik wirkt auf den ersten Blick etwas abschreckend, aber hinter dem schäbigen Gewand verbirgt sich eine unglaubliche Spieltiefe. Ihr werdet nack und hilflos in eine feindseelige Welt geschmissen und müsst irgendwie überleben. Es gibt alles was man von einem Survival Spiel erwartet: Kampf, Plündern, Gesundheitssystem, Perks und so weiter. Man stirbt oft in den ersten Runs, sehr oft. Wer  nichts gegen ein wenig einarbeitung hat und schon immer mal nur mit einem Tierfell Bekleidet einen Einkaufswagen voller Menschenfleisch schieben wollte, der kann ruhig mal einen Blick wagen. Auf Steam gibts auch ne Demoversion. 

UNepic

UNepic ist ein 2D Platformer/Metroidvania mit einer gehörigen Prise Humor. Die Story ist amüsant und die Dialoge sind manchmal einfach zum schreien, auch gibt es viele Anspielungen und parodierende Elemente. Es gibt verschiedene Waffen, Rüstungen, Zauber und natürlich Leveln und Looten. Teilweise ist das Spiel etwas schwieriger, aber nicht frustrierend. Geeignet für alle die den Retro-Stil mögen und auch gerne mal in einem SPiel lachen.

Volgarr the Viking

Und nun noch etwas für die Frustresistenten. Volgarr the Viking ist ein bockschweres 2D-Platformer Spiel in Tradition alter NES/SNES Klassiker.  Es gibt ein Upgrade system wie bei Ghouls & Ghost. In Kisten findet ihr Bessere Rüstung und Waffen. Habt ihr eine Rüstung so könnt Ihr einmal getroffen werden ohne zu sterben. Das Spiel hat ein paar Spärlich gesäte Checkpoints und es Speichert den Levelfortschritt, also wenn ihr das 1. Level Komplett geschafft habt könnt ihr beim nächsten mal auch im 2. anfangen. Auch die Steuerung orientiert sich an G&G, Richitungsänderung im Sprung? Nicht in diesem Spiel. Empfohlen für leute die eine hohe Frustgrenze haben und denen Super Meat Boy zu Einfach ist oder die einfach mal wieder eine Herausforderung suchen. Gamepad ist empfohlen  

Alle 3 Titel gibt es auch DRM-Frei auf GoG.

So das wars erstmal von mir, vielleicht kommen noch ein paar mehr die Tage.

Liebe Grüße
Elvis


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. August 2016)

Dass ich nicht selbst einen solchen Sammelthread erstellt habe...  Material hätte ich mehr als Genug für den Thread gehabt.

Hier gleich mal einige meiner Favoriten, viele ursprünglich Kickstarter Titel:

Wasteland 2: Nachfolger des Klassikers von 1990, von dem auch die Fallout Reihe inspiriert ist. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Rollenspiel in einer nahen, apokalyptischen Zukunft, in der durch Atombomben ganze Landstriche verwüstet wurden. Mit 4 erstellten Helden plus einigen Rekrutierbaren macht man sich auf, den Desert Rangers, die für Recht und Ordnung in dem Landstrich zu sorgen versuchen, als neue Rekruten zu helfen. Die Gegner gehen dabei von mutierten Pflanzen und Tieren über Banden bis hin zu Killerrobotern. Wer die alten Fallout Spiele (1,2 und eventuell Tactics) kennt wird sich hier sofort zurechtfinden. Die hier verlinkte Digital Deluxe Director's Cut Version bringt neben einem graphischem und spielerischem Update und dem Original von 1990 zudem auch Bard's Tale von 1986 mit sich sowie einige Bücher mit der Hintergrundgeschichte und den gesamten Soundtrack.

Shadowrun Returns/Dragonfall/Hong Kong: Rollenspiele in der Cyberpunk Welt von Shadowrun, dem wohl bekanntestem Tabletop Cyberpunk Rollenspiel Setting. In Returns untersucht man dabei den Tod eines alten Freundes und deckt dabei eine gigantische Konspiration auf. In Dragonfall ist man in und um Berlin auf der suche nach dem Drachen Feuerschwinge sowie demjenigen, der eben jenen Drachen damals abgeschossen hatte. Und in Hongkong legt man sich mit den Yakuza und den großen Konzernen an. Allgemein gilt Dragonfall als der beste der Trilogie, die anderen beiden sind aber keinesfalls schlecht. Bei der Steam Version gibt es im Steam Workshop zudem sehr viele weitere Stories die man spielen kann, einige davon sogar sehr gute.

Sunrider: Eine Mischung aus etwas Visual Novel und sehr viel Rundentaktik, bei der man mittels eines Raumkreuzers und seinen Mechas (genannt Rider) versucht, gegen ein ganzes Imperium zu kämpfen. So unmöglich es klingt, alleine gegen ein Imperium zu kämpfen, so schwer ist der Titel auch, sogar die Stufe Einfach stellt einen recht schnell auf die Probe. Der erste Teil, genannt Mask of Arcadius, ist dabei komplett gratis auf Steam zu bekommen. Daneben gibt es Liberation Day, welches zwar nicht mehr gratis ist, dafür aber die Story um den Faktor 3 erweitert. Im Spinoff Sunrider Academy spielt man ein Visual Novel in einer Parallelwelt wo alle Protagonisten auf die gleiche Schule gehen. Alle 3 zusammen mitsamt dem Soundtrack gibt es billiger als Bundle auf Steam.

Shovel Knight: Retro 2D Jump & Run vom feinsten mit sehr detaillierter Pixelgrafik, welches es durchaus mit einem Mario, Sonic oder Megaman aus NES/SNES/SMS/Megadrive Zeiten aufnehmen kann. Hinzu kommt ein sehr guter Soundtrack, welcher von einem NES Soundchip erstellt wurde, sowie einige magische Fähigkeiten und viele Secrets, um das ganze aufzulockern. Ein Gamepad ist empfohlen, jedoch nicht zwingend da man nur 2 buttons braucht.

Pillars of Eternity: Rollenspiel, welches sich an Baldur's Gate und ähnlichen Rollenspielen orientiert und eindeutig auch für Fans solcher Rollenspiele sind. Sehr gut gemacht und auch sehr oft geehrt worden. Gibt es neben der hier verlinkten Hero dition auch nich einer Champion oder gar Royal Edition, die mehr Bonusmaterial liefern, aber auch um einiges teurer sind. Dazu gibt es noch eine zweitilige DLC Kampagne, die das Spiel nochmals deutlich verlängert.

Dead State: Zombie Survival mal anders: Hier muss man eine Gruppe Überlebender durch eine Zombie Apokalypse führen, so weit, so klar. Die Schule, die als Basis dient, kann und muss dabei immer weiter ausgebaut werden, um am Ende ein Gegenmittel gegen die Seuche zu finden. Das sammeln von ressourcen tritt dabei mit der Zeit immer weniger in den Hintergrund und man muss mehr die Moral der bunten Truppe im Auge behalten. Die Kämpfe laufen hier rundenbasiert ab und den Tod eines Kollegen solte man dabei tunlichst vermeiden, der eigene Tod ist ein sofortiges Game Over. Feuerwaffen sollten spärlich eingesetzt werden, sie machen zwar verdammt viel schaden, aber auch viel Lärm, was immer wieder neue Untote anlocken kann. Neben Zombies muss man sich auch gegen eine Gang namens Coyotes wehren. Man auch seine Position als Anführer verlieren, was man auch tunlichst vermeiden soll. Alle characktere haben ihre eigenenVorlieben und Hintergrundgeschichten und sind liebevoll und sehr detailliert beschrieben. Größter Nachteil des Titels sind die vielen Bugs und einige Ungereimtheiten am Interface.

Xenonauts: Quasi ein Remake von UFO: Ennemy Unknown von 1995. Ziel des Spieles ist es eine Alieninvasion zu verhindern. Dazu muss man Basen bauen, Soldaten ausbilden und ausrüsten, Forschung betreiben, Spezialwaffen bauen und die Aliens im Kampf besiegen - und dabei immer sein Budget im Auge behalten sowie die Stimmung der verschiedenen Regionen. Kämpfe laufen Rundenbasierend auf Maps ab, die etwa ein Dorf darstellen. Diese taktischen ämpfe sind recht schwer und man sollte sich genau überlegen, was man tut. Neue Soldaten kann man zwar immer anwerben, jedoch sind diese sehr schwach und brauchen erst ein paar Missionen, bis sie effektiv werden. Man sollte sich im Genre schon etwas auskennen und eine gewisse Frustresistenz haben, denn selbst auch Einfach ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad genau wie im Original recht hoch. In der Steam Version wurden so einige Erweiterungen im Workshop erstellt, welche das ganze noch ein wenig verbessern.  Das Spiel ist ins Jahr 1980 angesiedelt, also mitten in den Kalten Krieg, was das ganze natürlich auch nicht gerade einfacher macht.

Legend of Grimrock 1+2: Dungeon Crawler Rollenspiele in Echtzeit, die sich anden Klassikern Eye of the Beholder und Dungeon Master orientieren. Nicht ganz so schwer wie diese, dafür sind die Rätsel und secrets aber eine recht harte Nuss zum knacken. Per Editor kann man sich zudem eigene Dungeons erstellen. Teil 2 hat zudem auch noch Außenareale zu entdecken, da man hier eine ganze Insel durchforsten muss, nicht nur ein Verlies.

Lords of Xulima: Ein Hommage an Rollenspiele der alten Schule und an den CRPG Addict, welcher diese in seinem Blog allesamt untersucht und bewertet. Genauso wie die Spiele, die es anspricht, ist auch dieser Titel recht schwer nach heutigen Standards, aber nie unfair.

Prison Architect: Wie es der name schon sagt: Hier muss man ein Gefängnis aufbauen, ausbauen und Gewinn draus schlagen. Und tunlichst Revolten vermeiden.

The Escapists: Das ganze nun umgekehrt: Anstelle ein Gefängnis aufzubauen, muss man hier versuchen, aus jenen zu entkommen. Spielt sich in etwa wie ein klassisches Adventure.

Big Pharma: Hier muss man ein Pharmaunternehmen steuern. Die Ganze Produktion läuft automatisisert ab, so dass man kein Personal in der Herstellung einstellen muss, braucht jedoch Forscher um neue Heilpflanzen zu entdecken und neue Techniken zu erforschen.Da Eingänge und Ausgänge nur an Vordefinierten Stellen in den Produktionsgebäuden existieren, schlängeln sich die Produktionsreihen gerne ziemlich wild durch die Fabrikhallen. Jede Pflanze hat Wirkungen  und Nebenwirkungen auf bestimmten Konzentrationsstufen und genau jene muss man dabei immer treffen, damit sie ihre Wirkung auch entfalten können. Das ganze braucht Vorausplanung, denn der Platz ist begrenzt und nur richtig gute Medikamente aus mehreren Wirkstoffen mit möglichst wenig Nebenwirkungen bringen auch genûgend Einnahmen, um die nötige Forschung zu unterstützen.

To the Moon: Sehr gutes Adventure mit einigen Puzzleeinlagen und einer sehr berührenden Story. Als Traummanger versucht man, einem sterbenden alten Herrn seinen letzten Wunsch zu erfüllen, wenigstens in seinen Gedanken: Eine Reise zum Mond. Eines der bestbewerteten Spiele auf Steam mit über 96% positiver Bewertungen.

Beschreibungen und Links folgen gleich, hab gerade nicht all zu viel Zeit 



Ion schrieb:


> *Banished* sollte hier auch unbedingt Erwähnung finden
> 
> Banished bei Steam
> 
> ...



Wenn wir schon bei Banished sind, so sollte man unbedingt noch den "Colonial Charter" Mod erwähnen. Dieser erweitert das Basisspiel um ein vielfaches mit neuen Ressurcen, Gebäuden, Warenwege, Erweiterungen zu vielen Gebäuden, Maps, usw... Quasi die Definitive Version des Spieles.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (22. August 2016)

Warum nennt hier niemand 

The Banner Saga !
Dichte nordische Wikingeratmosphäre, viele verzwickte Situationen und minütliche Gewissensentscheidungen mit teils harten Konsequenzen, dazu fordernde Rundenkämpfe und rudimentäres Rollenspiel!
Klasse.

Danach gleich "The Banner Saga 2" spielen.....

Ausserdem erwähnenswert:
Battle Worlds: Kronos -> angelehnt an die bekannte Battle Isle Serie, sehr ähnliches Gameplay (Rundenstrategie)

Worlds of Magic/Planar Conquest -> quasi Neuauflage des legendären "Master of Magic" aus den 90ern

Divinity: Original Sin -> ISO-RPG im Stil von Baldur´s Gate mit physikalischen Finessen (z.B. kann Eis mittels Feuerzauber geschmolzen werden oder Wasser in Eis etc.) und feinem Humor


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. August 2016)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Warum nennt hier niemand
> 
> The Banner Saga !
> Dichte nordische Wikingeratmosphäre, viele verzwickte Situationen und minütliche Gewissensentscheidungen mit teils harten Konsequenzen, dazu fordernde Rundenkämpfe und rudimentäres Rollenspiel!
> ...



Hätte ich auch noch allesamt genannt, bin bisher aber noch nicht dazu gekommen - mein vorheriger Post ist ja leider immer noch nicht vollständig. Verdammter Zeitmangel...


----------



## Porsche2000 (5. September 2016)

SOMA

Eindeutig der größte Geheimtipp der letzten Jahre mit Bezug auf echte Wissenschaft und wie man Storytelling auf höchstem Niveau präsentiert. Es kocht einem so richtig das Hirn weich über Abgründe menschlicher Intelligenz, wo es einem so richtig klar wird, was es bedeutet ein Mensch zu sein und ein Bewusstsein zu haben. Bei SOMA geht es sehr tiefgründig um psychologische Aspekte über existenzialistische Fragen, die jeden von uns zum Nachdenken anregen sollten. Dabei kann ich euch sagen, dass alles überaus professionell und durchdacht in die Welt und die Story eingebaut wurde, sodass es einem am Ende mit einer völlig einzigartigen Erfahrung bereichert. Dabei ist die Atmo eine unglaubliche Wucht! Wunderschön und gleichzeitig beängstigend. Kern der Handlung ist diese ernstzunehmende Thematik über unser Gehirn und fortschrittliche Technologie. Aber kein konventioneller Sci-Fi-Hokus-Pokus, denn hier wollte der kleine schwedische Entwickler bewusst etwas professionelleres erschaffen, was die 5 Jahre lange Entwicklungszeit rechtfertigt. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Horrorspielen, ist SOMA keine Geisterbahn, die uns an vorbestimmten Stellen mit Jumpscares zu Tode erschrecken will. Stattdessen verlässt sich das Horror-Abenteuer auf seine meisterhaft unheimliche Atmosphäre, seine liebevoll und ungemein detailreich gestaltete, glaubwürdige Welt – und eine Story, die bedeutend mehr Tiefgang bietet als die meisten anderen Spiele. Wer Horrorspielen skeptisch gegenübersteht, versäumt mit SOMA eines der narrativ gelungensten Abenteuer aller Zeiten. Insgesamt hat mich seit Gothic kein Spiel mehr erzählerisch und atmosphärisch so durchweg begeistert. Ausgenommen natürlich Amnesia. Das ist ganz klar eine Sache für sich. Auch dort wurde ja die Handlung zum Teil von echten Professoren geschrieben. Für mich stand schon vorher fest, dass SOMA das Spiel des Jahres 2015 wird und ich wurde trotz meiner extrem hohen Erwartungen nicht enttäuscht. Man benötigt allerdings einen halbwegs leistungsfähigen PC, einen großen Fernseher und einen gut abgedunkelten Raum, um dieses Abenteuer zu genießen!


----------



## miscter (19. Oktober 2016)

Dann will ich hier auch nochmal meinen Senf zugeben...

Wenn schon Transistor erwähnt wurde, darf natürlich Bastion nicht fehlen!
Das Gameplay ist gut  und die Atmosphäre herausragend. Das gesamte Geschehen wird von einem Erzähler kommentiert, der entsprechend der eigenen Aktionen die Geschichte erzählt. Das habe ich in der Form noch nie gesehen gehabt.

Dann noch Papers Please Papers Please
Ich sage nur: Glory to Arstotzka!

Wer auf rasante Schwertkampfgefechte mit trippiger Musik und Pixelgrafik steht sollte unbedingt Niddhogg  ausprobieren.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Oktober 2016)

@Threadersteller: wäre es möglich, alle genannten Spiele in einer Übersicht im ersten Post zu versammeln? denn so langsam wird das ganze recht unübersichtlich.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. Oktober 2016)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> @Threadersteller: wäre es möglich, alle genannten Spiele in einer Übersicht im ersten Post zu versammeln? denn so langsam wird das ganze recht unübersichtlich.


Done


----------



## Lotto (29. Oktober 2016)

Was zum knobeln:

Hexcells (und Hexcells Plus, Hexcells Infinite)


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. November 2016)

Axiom Verge
Das Spiel ist ein klassisches Metroidvania bzw. Sidescrolling-Plattformer ala Super Metroid und enstpricht mit seiner 16bit-Grafik auch dem Grafikstil der 2D-Metroidspiele. Das Spiel bietet wie in Super Metroid viel Backtracking und versteckte Upgrades. Was das Spiel besonders macht ist eine Glitch- bzw. Hackingwaffe durch die man die Gegner oder seine Umgebung verändern kann. Ein Spiel für jeden, der die alten Metroidspiele liebt oder es liebt eine 16bit-Welt zu erkunden.


----------



## miscter (26. November 2016)

Ein kleines Schmankerl ist mir noch eingefallen und das beste dabei ist, es ist kostenlos und die Spieldauer sind nur ca. 5-10 Minuten.
Es ist ein schönes Beispiel, das eine bombastische Grafik nicht alles ist, wenn die Idee gut ist.
Da dies eines der Spiele ist, bei der jedes Wort im Vorfeld eins zuviel ist, hier nur der Link: Moirai


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. Oktober 2017)

miscter schrieb:


> Ein kleines Schmankerl ist mir noch eingefallen und das beste dabei ist, es ist kostenlos und die Spieldauer sind nur ca. 5-10 Minuten.
> Es ist ein schönes Beispiel, das eine bombastische Grafik nicht alles ist, wenn die Idee gut ist.
> Da dies eines der Spiele ist, bei der jedes Wort im Vorfeld eins zuviel ist, hier nur der Link: Moirai



Der Link funktioniert nicht und auf Steam habe ich kein Spiel unter diesem Namen gefunden. Sofern du die fehlenden Infos raussuchst, stelle ich es mit ein.


Ansonsten gerade hinzugefügt:

*Cuphead
*Run&Gun mit einem Fokus auf Bosskämpfen in einem  wunderschönen, sensationell gut eingefangenen Animations- und Grafikstil  der 1930er Zeichentrickfilme, der von passendem Sound begleitet wird.  Die Schwierigkeit ist trotz der präzisen Steuerung knackig, aber nicht  frustrierend - sofern man kein Problem damit hat, in mehreren Anläufen  pro Level die Angriffsmuster der Gegner zu lernen.

*Gunpoint*
Kurzer,  sympathischer Puzzle-Jump&Run Mix mit humorvollen Dialogen und  einer durchaus netten Story. Die Mischung aus ein wenig Tüftelei,  Geschick und Schleichen macht Spaß, weswegen ich mir zum einen  wesentlich mehr Missionen und zum anderen - zumindest im späteren  Spielverlauf - deutlich komplexere, schwierigere und umfangreichere  Missionen gewünscht hätte. Spieldauer ca. 3-4 Stunden.

*What Remains of Edith Finch**
*Detailreich  gestalteter Walking Simulator, der mit großartigen, einfachen  Gameplay-Elementen durchsetzt ist und emotional zu berühren weiß. Ca.  2,5h Spielzeit.


----------

